# smoke, no A/C, "Service Power Steering"???



## blacktop (Jul 10, 2011)

I went out to my car yesterday and it would not start so i got my wife to give me a jump. its started right away but smoke started pouring out of the front of my 2011 Cruze LTZ. Then my A/C was not working and blowing out some serious heat. After I noticed that i then noticed my dash read "Service Power Steering". Can anybody tell me what is going on with my car? I just got it in April and had it in for 2 recalls already.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

get it towed to dealer!!! do not drive it!!!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

blacktop said:


> I went out to my car yesterday and it would not start so i got my wife to give me a jump. its started right away but smoke started pouring out of the front of my 2011 Cruze LTZ. Then my A/C was not working and blowing out some serious heat. After I noticed that i then noticed my dash read "Service Power Steering". Can anybody tell me what is going on with my car? I just got it in April and had it in for 2 recalls already.


I agree that you should not drive it, at least until you know what was generating the smoke. Just out of curiosity, what did the smoke smell like? Did it smell like oil or some petrolium product, or did it smell like burning rubber? Power steering message and no A/C could be either the serphantine belt or you blew a hydralic hose. 

Please keep us posted on what the malady was. Thanks.

Jim


----------



## blacktop (Jul 10, 2011)

The smoke smelled like burning rubber and was coming from the back side of the radiator.

thanks for the responses


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

under warranty, always take todealer first


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah definitely call the dealer and have them pick it up. Since your batter was dead and the power steering is an EPS system and you had smoke coming out from the hood it could have been a short that fried a bunch of wires. Do not drive it by any means.


----------



## blacktop (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok well I deffinetly will not be driving it and will call the dealer when they open tomorrow. 

Thanks again, I will repost when I find out what the damage is.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not trying to insult but did you jump from the two designated jumper spots? It almost sounds as if a charge may have run through either the AC or PS system. This would most likely happen if either of the two were used as a spot for the ground by connecting the negaive cable there.


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I agree that you should not drive it, at least until you know what was generating the smoke. Just out of curiosity, what did the smoke smell like? Did it smell like oil or some petrolium product, or did it smell like burning rubber? Power steering message and no A/C could be either the serphantine belt or you blew a hydralic hose.
> 
> Please keep us posted on what the malady was. Thanks.
> 
> Jim


Electric steering, no hydraulic system


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

ZincGT said:


> Electric steering, no hydraulic system


haha this was so funny when I first saw this... felt like this for a second-->


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If you have no A/C and the battery was dead I'd check the belt, or rather have the dealer check your belt, that's what warranties are for.....


----------



## blacktop (Jul 10, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> I'm not trying to insult but did you jump from the two designated jumper spots? It almost sounds as if a charge may have run through either the AC or PS system. This would most likely happen if either of the two were used as a spot for the ground by connecting the negaive cable there.


this wasn't my first time jumping a car and once it started smoking i did check that everything was hooked up the right way, no offense taken lol

But i got it towed to the dealer yesterday and after 8 hours they said all i need was a new battery, which i asked where the smoke was coming from and they told me there was no smoke that they could see. so when i went to pick it up i checked everything before i left. Not only was my A/C still not working, my fan was not running, and when i went to drive, it dropped about 500 RPMs before it started moving and the car kepted bogging out, so i drove it right back into the shop where they had everyone come out to look at it and scratch their heads. Fuses where blowing and you could smell something electrical was burning. they "think" the fan motor went up but they kept it over night and i should be getting a call sometime today, hope i didn't get a lemon


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

****. Hope everything works out with it.


----------



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

Might be a seized compressor


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

blacktop said:


> they "think" the fan motor went up but they kept it over night and i should be getting a call sometime today, hope i didn't get a lemon


Blacktop: Any resolution to your smoking Cruze? Hopefully the Service Department isn't still stumped. 

Jim


----------



## cuffs054 (Jul 11, 2011)

Com'on Blacktop, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## blacktop (Jul 10, 2011)

sorry for the delay guys.

needless to say i am not happy with my situation. The dealer contacted me tuesday saying the fan motor has gone up and needed to be replaced and the part should be in wed. on wed i got a call from the dealer saying the part is late and should be in thurs. well yesterday i got a call from a rep at the dealership saying there has been some confusion. A GM rep called them and said that the part is currently "unavailable" and the EARLIEST the dealer could have it is NEXT friday. Keep in mind that my loaner car is a HHR 1LT, big differance from my Cruze LTZ. I emailed the dealer and GM asking for some costomer service and that my issue be fixed ASAP. 

This is only what they think is wrong too, not knowing that if they replace the fan motor, what else may not be working considering it was the electrical system of the car that was buring up......

:cussing: <-----me when i get that call from GM.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

tell them you want a better car than that POS....


----------



## blacktop (Jul 10, 2011)

got a call from the dealer yesterday saying my car was done. went and picked it up right when they closed, needless to say they were extra nice. they replaced the fan motor. everything was working fine. 

i got home and later tried using the remote start, and yup, now thats not working when it was before.....i can not win


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Did you test the remote start with the hood open? Most remote start systems have a saftey interlock to prevent someone from hitting the remote start while someone is working on the motor (hood up).


----------



## americanconsumer (Aug 1, 2011)

*My Cruze decided not to start today either. It said service power steering as well, so i had it towed to the dealership. What ended up being wrong with yours Blacktop?*


----------

